# SP breeders in Minnesota



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

So the plan is to go to Minnesota in the fall and of course I will have to visit some breeders there  

But the thing is I don't know anyone there :doh:

I am looking for a show breeder with Black or White dogs.

All info would be appreciated


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know anyone in Minnesota, but here's the link to the poodle club of america's breeder referral. I hope some of our breeders can chime in with more info.

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Doesn't Minnesota have a lot of puppy mills?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Doesn't Minnesota have a lot of puppy mills?


I believe you're thinking of Missouri.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I believe you're thinking of Missouri.


Aha x) yes probably, I don't know the mid to eastern states very well at all.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Winnow said:


> So the plan is to go to Minnesota in the fall and of course I will have to visit some breeders there
> 
> But the thing is I don't know anyone there :doh:
> 
> ...


My suggestion would be to contact the Twin Cities Poodle club Breeder Referral
Breeder Referral - Twin Cities Poodle Club Inc.


----------



## caligrl (Mar 20, 2010)

If I were able to go to Minnesota I would definitely visit Ardy Livermore. You can find her on the web she is very practical and gives blunt down to earth information. I just bought her e-book, and I have read all her tips that she sends out via email free. I would purchase the poodle I'm looking for from her but unfortunately she doesn't ship her pups. You certainly may want to give her a try. Good luck!


----------



## caligrl (Mar 20, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful, I live within 80 miles or so of San Francisco, where did you get your dogs? Do you know if they have toys?


----------



## caligrl (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry guess I'm about a year to late with the info I didnt' look at the date on you post...hope you found what you were looking for.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Caligirl - you are not late !!!! This is a new post - 2010 !!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

yep this is a new post my brother in law is moving to Minnesota and we want to go and visit him and it would not be a trip with out doing some poodle things  

But I found out that Degana is in Minnesota and they are the breeder of Charlys dad so I am going to send them an email and ask if I can visit.

Any other ideas would be great though.


----------

